# Newbie



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

I've just got AF so have offically finished Clomid now. I feel so lost, and so let down. I feel I'm letting DH down too. I really hoped that our last cycle would be successful, and our dream would come true. So, its onto the 3 year IVF list for us. I'm waiting for our forms etc to come thru but no sign so far. Still taking MEtformin, so I suppose I may still OV.

Sorry to be so   but feel like  

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

 

Sorry to hear that clomid hasn't worked for you. You are not letting anyone down, this is a joint situation  with you and DH, and i'm sure that's how he sees it. Take time for yourself to get over this disappointment and look forward to your next move. (easy for me to say i know).  Like you say with the metformin you may still ov.  Try and stay positive.

If you need to chat i am here.

Why do you join us on the TTC with fertility issues thread, they're a good bunch and we make each other smile.

Take care

Mac x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Mac, I'll pop over sometime and chat


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Kerry

you will be very welcome.  notice you have a furbaby too, topic of conversation at the mo!!

speak soon

Mac x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Kerry

Just wanted to send you a  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

You sound very similar to me, I was on Clomid for about a year and it did nothing for me.  I also had 3 IUI's but they were all negative too.

I'm now waiting to have my second IVF go which will hopefully be in August.  If that doesn't turn out positive then I will need to save like mad to fund a third go.

The waiting game is by far the worst thing in all this especially when all round you, females are falling pregnant at the drop of a hat  

Any way fingers crossed that mother nature may buck up her ideas and you get a BFP soon

Take care


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there hun 

Must've missed your post 

Sending you loads of   

How are you feeling today...Have you got all the forms now 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls for your kind words.

Minxy...having a   week I think. We got a letter through yesterday asking us to ring for an appt. But when I spoke to Flower, she said that the guy we have our appt with is just another gynea (her gynea in fact!). SoO I'm a bit confused as to whether we have to see him first as a matter of course, or whether our letter went to the wrong place. We're booked to see him on 28th April. I guess I'll have to wait and see.  Hope your feeling better today hun,   thoughts coming your way for your first cycle.

xxx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Kerry, Im gonna join you here too my clomid has finished and I to am playing the waiting game my next appointment is 4 July, who knows if I will O ths month. Does any one know about Puregon This could be my next step and Idont know much about it yet, Have a good week all  Jo xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jo, we can be inbetweenies together! Think AF has just shown up, so first cycle clomidless was a BFN. Feeling a bit     to be honest. Just so fed up feeling let down all the time.

Hope your ok

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry hun...just saw your post so sending you lots of      I know its no consolation but am thinking of you...don't seem to catch up with you now 

Take care  and if I could blow you some bubbles I would  

Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. Its weird not havng you around all the time  ! Make sure you come visit us when you can.  Glad to hear down regging is going well, fingers crossed for your base line scan  .

xxx


----------

